# Photos into Vector drawings



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

is there any app or tool that can do this? I'm thinking something that can convert JPGs into Vector drawings (similar to the way the cutout filter works in PS)?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Flash or Illustrator CS2 will do it for you, if it is a one time thing, just download the trial versions.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

There used to be "Canoma" (http://www.canoma.com/) on Mac OS 9, then acquired and discontinued by Adobe at the end of 2004 under the name of Adobe Atmosphere, with no Mac version at that time...

An alternative that I just found googling (with "canoma alternative") thus not used it, and it work on Mac OS X is Realviz Image Modeler:
http://www.realviz.com/products/im/index.php


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

i stole this name said:


> is there any app or tool that can do this? I'm thinking something that can convert JPGs into Vector drawings (similar to the way the cutout filter works in PS)?


Livetrace in Illustrator CS2.. fastest way and cheesiest way to do it. :clap:


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Adobe Streamline was the best tool for this. Its the only OS9 app I still use!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

harzack86 said:


> There used to be "Canoma" (http://www.canoma.com/) on Mac OS 9, then acquired and discontinued by Adobe at the end of 2004 under the name of Adobe Atmosphere, with no Mac version at that time...
> 
> An alternative that I just found googling (with "canoma alternative") thus not used it, and it work on Mac OS X is Realviz Image Modeler:
> http://www.realviz.com/products/im/index.php


Canoma and RealViz are 3d photogrammetry tools--they're not meant for 2d vector work.

As stated, Flash and Streamline can do a sort of "phototrace" to convert bitmap images into vector form, but the results are rarely elegant. The best solution: get a vector program and trace them by hand. You'll get much better results (unless you're a vector neophyte.)


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

The autotrace in Illustrator CS1 sucks. I still use Adobe Streamline to convert raster images into vectors. It's one of the two classic apps that I still use. The other is Outlook 2001.


----------



## paulohnine (Aug 6, 2004)

andreww said:


> Adobe Streamline was the best tool for this.


Why havent they made an OS X native version of this app?


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

Or you could possibly do it right and learn to use illustrator. Those conversion programs never seem to get it right.

plus illustrator is so much cleaner:


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

I think you can do it in NeoOffice.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies! i'll try and get my hands on a copy of illustrator CS2

I would love to do it right but i never had any luck with vectors! i'll use autotrace for this imminent project then take a course, those attached images look incredible!


----------

